# New Slide Roofs



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As some may remember, we had a pin hole in our rear slide. Discussion here ranged from "use Dicor and patch it yourslef" to "it's still under warranty, and a PITA, but take it in and have them fix it". Well, we took the middle ground, using duct tape for a temp. patch through the winter and hadn't committed yet to whether we were gonna do it (such a small thing!) or haul it down to them. They had also said to patch it with Dicor...but the tire thing came up and it was going in anyway so we'd have them deal with it. WHO KNEW!?








Last week when we had it in for the new tires, they put a temp. patch on the pinhole - and found (& temp patched) another one on the side slide. Dropped it back at the Dealer's when we returned from our Maiden Voyage (Monday) and learned today that Keystone has, in fact, authorised the dealer to apply an entirely new roof to BOTH slides - WOW - who knew that 1 little (VERY little) pin hole could turn into such a big deal?! Sure glad we didn't do the patch ourselves!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I may disagree with Keystone on this. A small hole does not need a new roof. Just look how many BIG holes they made in the roof while they built the trailer and sealed them with Dicor. The effort required to remove the slides, strip off the roof (unless they are just going to add a layer), install new roof material, reinstall the slides and hope the dealer techs do not add too many scratches and dents in the process. Plus the number of weeks you will be without your trailer.

I say no replacement. Patch the holes and go camping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I was thinking along the same lines .... but I also don't know what all they actually found - statement last week was that the 1 hole was made by a staple that had come UP through the skin. They must have found more than that to justify 2 new roofs. ????? Don't know. We'll pick up our TV tomorrow (it was easier to leave it with the Hensley) and talk to them more then. They said we'd have her back Mon or Tues.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Wolfie, looks like your really get the most out of the warranty repairs!

C-Mac


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> 1 hole was made by a staple that had come UP through the skin. They must have found more than that to justify 2 new roofs. ????? [snapback]103703[/snapback]​


If the hole came from inside the trailer (nail/staple) ... you don't want to be patching that because you'll be patching it again in a few months. I can't believe I'm going to actually say this, but ... trust Keystone ... if they are spending all that money on the repair it's for a good reason. On the other hand, if they offer to have some guy named Gilligan come and do the repair...

Ed


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm with Ed!! They MUST have had good reason, such as faulty construction/Gilligan hiding out again/etc., to approve such an in-depth repair job!
I say take it while they offer it, and hold them to the due date! If not, they may not fix it, later, when the warranty's out and it REALLY causes problems!!
Darlene action


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a feeling that the dealer has misrepresented the size and amount of holes to Keystone in order to make a big warranty claim to Keystone...

have them fix the hole .. and move on ...

otherwise you are without your trailer for some/much of the camping season...

just my .02


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got back from the dealer. Word is that Keystone sees a patch as - just that - a patch....a temporary fix that would likely hold out throught the warranty but could well be a problem in the future. Sounds good, anyway - and its reportedly 13 hrs of labor that Keystone is paying for (I'm sure at less than the dealer's standard $100/hr but....its their penny not mine). Puff was in the bay and word is still that we'll have her back early in the week. This time, we don't need her again for 2 weeks...so there's a bit more breathing room.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Expensive staple!

Get 'em Wolfie!

If you tell them to patch the hole, Maybe they'll put slide toppers over them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With the new information that the hole is from a staple then a new roof may be in order but if you can get to the staple from the inside then a patch will still work.

I would hate to see new damage from this fix. Let us know how the dealers does the work.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> With the new information that the hole is from a staple then a new roof may be in order but if you can get to the staple from the inside then a patch will still work.
> 
> I would hate to see new damage from this fix. Let us know how the dealers does the work.
> [snapback]103894[/snapback]​


Well - Puff is ready but we can't get there 'till Saturday.

2 new rubber roofs - edge to edge
Microwave had a short
Tub had 2 leaks - 1 in the faucet and 1 in the fittings beneath. Don't know if this was just a matter of tightening something or actual repair

But I'd say (especially after the warnings of Puff being in the shop all summer) 4 days to do this work ain't bad .... as long as it all works. We'll know that after NEXT weekend's 2nd dog show trip.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey wolfie!

Looks like CI is really trying for the #1 is customer service.

I'm probably looking at a scheduled warranty repair in mid June. Have 3 decals to replace and an interior panel to readhesive. We'll see if they find anything else like on "Puff" when it's in.

That reminds me that we still need to name our ship!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> Hey wolfie!
> 
> Looks like CI is really trying for the #1 is customer service.
> 
> ...


Just found out that Steve is gone and never let the Service folks know about my praise posted on this Forum. While driving home tonight, I walked Cheryl through logging on and finding it. She printed off 5 copies while we were talking and handed them out to the other service guys and the boss. She said they were under new ownership (last year, I think) and that they'd been working really hard to improve customer service. Guess maybe they had some issues last year.... ??? They were THRILLED to know that they'd been successfull enough that someone would give them the public praise I did. I told her there was another Forum member who had bought from them and that you seemed to have been equally pleased so far. You Let them know that'is you when you're in there!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow..a new roof? Guess it is cheap insurance for Keystone vs letting the water get inside (in futre) and cause a lot more damage.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am impressed. New roof for a pin hole. Well if they want to replace the roof...let them do it. Hopefully Puff will not be in the shop for too long.

Thor


----------

